Ask HN: What topics aren't well enough covered on YouTube? - scotthtaylor
======
jamieweb
How the Internet _actually_ works from the ground-up.

There are lots of videos that stop once they get to the IP/network layer.

There is very little content that goes further down the stack than this and
talks about the backbone, transit, routing, BGP, autonomous systems, etc.

~~~
non-entity
Somewhat related, I became mildly interested in telecommunications networks
work including infrastructure, protocols, etc., but had issues finding stuff
that gave more a very basic overview. This may have been my fault, for not
knowing exactly what to look for, but I feel like a lot of knowledge gets
locked behind a gate that only working in the respective domains can unlock.

------
throwaway158497
Philosophy for kids.

Step by step take down of startups(in terms of Porter's strategy diagrams).
All you have on youtube is rehashing of stuff most of us already know.

